
Does the West Want Democracy in the Middle East? - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34857789
======
tareqak
This article is a provides a summary of the events in and since the Arab
Spring at a reasonable length. There were requests for more information from
some HNers about the issues after the Paris attacks, so I am posting this
again.

